# [Contest] NBD Banner Contest - Congratulations, Tendou Izumi!



## Majin Lu (May 20, 2019)

*► *Free theme.
*► *Entry needs to follow the  to be created by you and only for this contest.
*►* Do not tell anyone what entry is yours and do not ask for votes!
*►* The dimensions are _750x200_.
*►* Jpg., _png._ and _gif. _formats are allowed.
*►* The winner will be chosen through a *poll*.
*►* Users registered May 2019 onwards cannot vote.
*►* You cannot vote yourself and do not ask for votes!
*►* Send you entry to @Majin Lu via PM with the title: _"NBD Banner Contest"_.
*►* The deadline for sending submissions is *June 3 at 8:00 pm UTC.*


*Prizes*

The entries will receive the following prizes for _2 months_:

*1st place:* _*175x350 Big avatar *_(or 17 CC points) + 3 NPP
*2nd place:* _*Sparkles *_(or 7 CC points) + 2 NPP
*3rd place:* _*HTML Usertitle*_ (or 5 CC points) + 1 NPP

_Participation prize: _50k rep points + 2 NPP

And the winner will have his/her banner set in the section.


*Entries

WINNER: Banner 1 
*

*
Banner 2
*

*
Banner 3
*

*
Banner 4
*

*
Banner 5
*
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (May 20, 2019)

I'll rep whoever makes a cool Minato banner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (May 20, 2019)

What am I supposed to do next ?


----------



## Sufex (May 20, 2019)

How many submissions can you send?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 20, 2019)

Sufex said:


> How many submissions can you send?


One per member. It also can be changed or replaced until the deadline.



Android said:


> What am I supposed to do next ?


You have until June 3 to create a 750x200 banner. You can use photoshop or another image editing app.


----------



## James Bond (May 20, 2019)

Noice, will try and come up with something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra Instinct Senjutsu (May 20, 2019)

Can't wait to rep for Hashirama & Jiraiya greatness


----------



## shieldbounce (May 20, 2019)

MShadows said:


> I'll rep whoever makes a cool Minato banner


Does a gif banner count or no? I’ll make something again because there’s nothing better to do. 

Maybe you guys will see something nice?


----------



## Tri (May 21, 2019)

Someone with actual GFX skill should do an Akatsuki banner


----------



## Majin Lu (May 21, 2019)

ShieldsPlus said:


> Does a gif banner count or no? I’ll make something again because there’s nothing better to do.
> 
> Maybe you guys will see something nice?


Gif banners are allowed.

Please, do not discuss what characters you all will use in your banners because the entries are meant to be anonymous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 28, 2019)

MShadows said:


> I'll rep whoever makes a cool Minato banner


This would be a really good banner.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 3, 2019)

It is past 8pm UTC already. I'm going to create the poll tomorrow.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 4, 2019)

Now you can vote! 

The poll will close on *Jun 9, 2019 at 4:28 pm UTC.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LIBU (Jun 4, 2019)

Guys for @Hussain sake let's vote for Banner 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 5, 2019)

That Madara one looks really good but honestly it seems like between 2 and 5. 

The 4th one is a little scary and the 3rd one is a little off in my view.

I think when it comes down to it, while the 2nd one is cooler, the 5th one has that "umph" that the NBD mirrors. The contrasting explosive colours blends in really well. The effect at the perimeter is also really professional. Well done to whoever did that  Good job and effort to everyone else.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jun 8, 2019)

All of them are great! I'. finding it hard to choose between the 1st and 5th


Also, to whoever did that 3rd one: what were you smoking? You went absolutely fucking nuts, but I love it


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2019)

*1st Place: Banner 1*
@Tendou Izumi 


*2nd Place: Banner 5*
@James Bond 


*3rd Place: Banner 2*
@Nataly 


4th Place: Banners 3 and 4
@Loni - Banner 3


@Sufex - Banner 4​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2019)

@Tendou Izumi do you wish big avatar for 2 months or keep its points?
@James Bond you have sparkles already. Do you wish an extension or to keep the points?
@Nataly do you wish an extension or to keep the points of your HTML usertitle?

Congratulation and thank you all for participating. The NPP is going to be updated asap and you are getting participation rep too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jun 9, 2019)

Congratulations, the winner @Tendou Izumi and I ram not surprised @James Bond 's entry would come very close.
Amazing job, everyone.

I would like to keep the points, @Majin Lu and thanks for the contest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rep Bot (Jun 9, 2019)

All reps delivered! Thank you for participating!


----------



## Sufex (Jun 9, 2019)

>no votes


Tratiors


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jun 9, 2019)

Sufex said:


> >no votes
> 
> 
> Tratiors


You lack... _hatred_


----------



## James Bond (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh man I've been so busy lately I forgot this was coming up 

Gz @Tendou Izumi for beating me again


----------



## LIBU (Jun 10, 2019)

Lol,
-So Madara's banner won hun?
-How are you feeling @Hussain, Do you have anything to say?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 10, 2019)

Forgot to add, I'll take an extension @Majin Lu I'm all about making things longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Jun 10, 2019)

congrats @Tendou Izumi


----------



## Skylar (Jun 10, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> @Tendou Izumi do you wish big avatar for 2 months or keep its points?
> @James Bond you have sparkles already. Do you wish an extension or to keep the points?
> @Nataly do you wish an extension or to keep the points of your HTML usertitle?
> 
> Congratulation and thank you all for participating. The NPP is going to be updated asap and you are getting participation rep too.



Thank you so much!! 

I'd like the 2 months big avy if possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jun 10, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Oh man I've been so busy lately I forgot this was coming up
> 
> Gz @Tendou Izumi for beating me again



Sneak attack! 

Your entry was soo clean and vibrant. I really loved it!


----------

